# British Embassy Warning



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Following French military intervention in Mali, there is a possibility of retaliatory attacks targeting Western interests in the region. You should be vigilant.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*new update today*

"On 24 and 25 January rallies and marches are planned in Cairo and across Egypt to mark the second anniversary of the revolution. On 26 January a court judgement is expected on the case of violence at a Port Said football match in February 2012. There is a risk of protests in Cairo, Port Said and other cities after the judgement."


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Most of the currency exchanges and jewellers will be closed 24 & 25 January due to security.

There are a lot of whispers going around that old fires might be reignited during three days starting tomorrow.

HERE WE GO AGAIN?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> There are a lot of whispers going around that old fires might be reignited during three days starting tomorrow.
> 
> HERE WE GO AGAIN?


Old fires seem to have been reignited today already.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been invited to a rally on Friday.. nice of them to ask but the answer will be no.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thursday is a public holiday, it is the Prophets' birthday.


----------

